# me petting my huge piraya



## Piranha King

count my fingers

edit please do not try this at home.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

that guys huge


----------



## michaelll

lol you are crazy ; -


----------



## bmpower007

Crzy..why dont you get him a leash







j/p..Nice video just becarefull others are watching


----------



## master_of_puppets




----------



## EZmoney

you got ballz!


----------



## Pilsnah

GODDAMN


----------



## CraigStables

I cant decide if your crazy or stupid, but whatever it is


----------



## jaejae

Thats an insane video OMG...that fish could take your hand off...

Anyway, gorgeous fish, what a monster!!!























BTW how often do you pet him?


----------



## Stugge




----------



## jeddy hao

HAHA that's awsome

I pet them when they are 4" but never that big


----------



## baddfish

Damn Wes. Thats CRAZY. Now im thinking of trying that with CHAVEZ.


----------



## b_ack51

Damn firewall at work, I cannot see this. Will have to wait till I get home. At least I'll have an idea of how big the fish.


----------



## Handikapped

i like when the woman in the back screamed "Godd*mnit!!" dude your crazy and its cool man keep it up and you might count to 9 on your hands or 8½ if he gets a big bite


----------



## MR HARLEY

AMAZING !!!!!!
and 
Your Crazy


----------



## blindside

MR HARLEY said:


> AMAZING !!!!!!
> and
> Your Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1091494[/snapback]​


i agree with the above, that is crazy sh*t


----------



## ElKingo

You're askin for troubles dude!


----------



## TC3modena

i tell ya wut, that fish is HUGE


----------



## Scrap5000

The fish actually looked like he enjoyed it to me...


----------



## boozehound420

now do it with your hand bleeding


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol thats kewl but try picking one up and listen to the noises they make it's really neat sounding


----------



## jahnke31

that is awesome!!!


----------



## jan

Very impressive and your Piraya is HUGE







(but you already knew that)

Too bad the vid is pretty dark


----------



## Fomoris

Wow !!! Huge P. piraya !!! Nice vid too


----------



## Piranha King

i am an experienced fish keeper and know what i'm doing. please do not try this at home. it is very dangerous. did you notice how i ran my finger down his forehead right to his mouth?
wes


----------



## mikeg1221

i wouldn't dare do that with my SRB


----------



## b_ack51

Crazy man.


----------



## edcal

good show wes







you definitely got cast iron danglers


----------



## Zim

May not be too healthy petting him. Might take some slime coat off of him. This is what protects fish.


----------



## Piranha King

Zim said:


> May not be too healthy petting him. Might take some slime coat off of him. This is what protects fish.
> [snapback]1092317[/snapback]​


this isn't my first fish buddy. this is possibly the biggest piranha in captivity and i am an experienced fish keeper. i know what i'm doing, i've been petting my fish for years.
wes


----------



## Cobra

How can u be so sure that its the biggest in captivity.


----------



## ReDraGon->

omfg i do that to a doggface puffer at work....but a monter pygo like that i gotta give it up


----------



## Rikimaru

wow!! that fish is gr8!!!

watch out dude cause that's risky!
but cool


----------



## fury

I HOPE THAT WAS YOUR FIRST AND LAST TIME









ALLTHOUGH A BITE FROM HIM WOULD MAKE GOOD P-FURY NEWS


----------



## fung88

I can't watch it for some reason..any specifc codec that i neeD??


----------



## sKuz

enough with the petting your fish vids. That used to be cool , but i wanna see vids of owners petting their fish and getting their hand bitten in half or something!

Damn man i dont know how you could bring yourself to pet that guy.


----------



## sccavee

Cobra said:


> How can u be so sure that its the biggest in captivity.
> [snapback]1094213[/snapback]​


As you see he said possibly, not that it is. I for one would like to see anyone else who has a 20" Piraya in captivity. I have seen the Tern in person that was in the video with this Piraya and that Tern was huge.

There could be another one out there larger, but that would have to be some Piranha.


----------



## Jewelz

awwww how sweet


----------



## red&black

sweet huge piraya too


----------



## timmy




----------



## chromeflames

I had a pacu just like yours that I use to pet. nice dark video too. your chik sounds stoned as hell.


----------



## sccavee

Not to start anything, but are you saying what he is petting is a Pacu?

Sounds that way to me.


----------



## lemmywinks

I think he wants a hug too


----------



## Piranha King

lol a pacu. not my chick, its my sister. but she was stoned.
wes


----------



## lophius

must be some wierd kind of sexual thing going on there !!! the fish looked like he was enjoying it just a little tooooooo much !!!
























carl


----------



## chromeflames

just kidding. Nice piranha. can you put some lights on it next time. It would be very nice.


----------



## shutter13

is it wrong that i wanted him to bite you?

lol jk man


----------



## jdk79

Its an awesome fish..It may be the largest Piraya in the U.S. but not all Piranha keepers revolve around this website...you never know what your very next door neighbor may have in his basement. Good or bad. Its goofy to think about. 
Who knows there might be a rich guy that bought 20 Piraya 10 years ago and threw them in a 1500 gallon show tank and they all could be 15-20 inches and he doesn't really care. There just some fish to him that he has to show off to his friends. 
Its not impossible at all..I know if I was rich I would do that set up.
Its still a very nice fish though...would like to see some real clear pictures


----------



## captinmo187

omfg ur sooo crazy wow, omg holy crap, NOT! do that to a serra and see what happens, petting an over grown pygo is no dangerous move, it would be like petting an oscar. "i am an experienced fish keeper, i know what im doing. the questing is why are u doing it? does it give u a wood to touch ur big dumb whale of a pygo, or did u do it to try and impress the girl we all heard in the back ground.

if u want to pet something try a dog or cat.
sorry if anyone thinks this is rude or whatever. i just think its pointless to show a video of how u pet ur extreamly big piraya. like its gonna turn around and just bite ur hand off. and yes i know it is possiable to get bit by a pygo but u would hve to be a retard and be trying to piss him off at the same time.
p.s. nice pygos, pointless video.


----------



## hastatus

Reminds me of Ziefried and Roy, they've been petting cats for years too......of course until 1 day.


----------



## MR HARLEY

hastatus said:


> Reminds me of Ziefried and Roy, they've been petting cats for years too......of course until 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1105053[/snapback]​










Thats funny


----------



## Piranha King

captinmo187 said:


> omfg ur sooo crazy wow, omg holy crap, NOT! do that to a serra and see what happens, petting an over grown pygo is no dangerous move, it would be like petting an oscar. "i am an experienced fish keeper, i know what im doing. the questing is why are u doing it? does it give u a wood to touch ur big dumb whale of a pygo, or did u do it to try and impress the girl we all heard in the back ground.
> 
> if u want to pet something try a dog or cat.
> sorry if anyone thinks this is rude or whatever. i just think its pointless to show a video of how u pet ur extreamly big piraya. like its gonna turn around and just bite ur hand off. and yes i know it is possiable to get bit by a pygo but u would hve to be a retard and be trying to piss him off at the same time.
> p.s. nice pygos, pointless video.
> [snapback]1105017[/snapback]​


 GO f*ck YOURSELF! you don't have ANY experience with pygos this big, you aren't fooling anybody. it is not like a big oscar, but you are as dumb as one. this fish is highly aggressive. and i have pet serras all the time. the post was not meant to prove anything. and i never said it was th4e largest, i said it might be. read the whole posts or dont f*cking reply you jealous asshole.
wes


----------



## fury

> captinmo187--petting an over grown pygo is no dangerous move, it would be like petting an oscar.


you think so huh











> do that to a serra and see what happens


wether your petting a serra or pygo it's still dangerous..


----------



## MR HARLEY

PIRANHA KING said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> omfg ur sooo crazy wow, omg holy crap, NOT! do that to a serra and see what happens, petting an over grown pygo is no dangerous move, it would be like petting an oscar. "i am an experienced fish keeper, i know what im doing. the questing is why are u doing it? does it give u a wood to touch ur big dumb whale of a pygo, or did u do it to try and impress the girl we all heard in the back ground.
> 
> if u want to pet something try a dog or cat.
> sorry if anyone thinks this is rude or whatever. i just think its pointless to show a video of how u pet ur extreamly big piraya. like its gonna turn around and just bite ur hand off. and yes i know it is possiable to get bit by a pygo but u would hve to be a retard and be trying to piss him off at the same time.
> p.s. nice pygos, pointless video.
> [snapback]1105017[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> GO f*ck YOURSELF! you don't have ANY experience with pygos this big, you aren't fooling anybody. it is not like a big oscar, but you are as dumb as one. this fish is highly aggressive. and i have pet serras all the time. the post was not meant to prove anything. and i never said it was th4e largest, i said it might be. read the whole posts or dont f*cking reply you jealous asshole.
> wes
> [snapback]1105089[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How could he , your the only one with a fish that size


----------



## captinmo187

i know a few ppl with pirayas and mixed pygo shoals that size, trust me iv helped them do quite a few water changes, i can push them out of the way wile im cleaning with my hand and they do nothing. no pygo will bite ur hand for no reason, like i said if ur a retard and u piss it off then yea u can get bit.


----------



## Serygo

Damn I hate you soo much... You have the largest piraya in captivity (that I know of).:laugh:

J/K how can I hate you since you have Frankinstein!!!

That is one monster!!! Damn you've got balls!!!

You guys,,, all who is opposing Wes,,, you can talk all big and sh*t on the internet,, but in person Wes will still kick yo ass.

Ohh yeah,, and Wes I keep forgetting to ask you,,, is that a 240g or what size is it?


----------



## sccavee

captinmo187 said:


> i know a few ppl with pirayas and mixed pygo shoals that size, trust me iv helped them do quite a few water changes, i can push them out of the way wile im cleaning with my hand and they do nothing. no pygo will bite ur hand for no reason, like i said if ur a retard and u piss it off then yea u can get bit.
> [snapback]1105121[/snapback]​


I always love the I know someone. How about yourself?


----------



## shutter13

captinmo187 said:


> i know a few ppl with pirayas and mixed pygo shoals that size, trust me iv helped them do quite a few water changes, i can push them out of the way wile im cleaning with my hand and they do nothing. no pygo will bite ur hand for no reason, like i said if ur a retard and u piss it off then yea u can get bit.
> [snapback]1105121[/snapback]​


your a noob

a single pygo will act like a serra and there are plenty of single pygos who will bite your hand threw the glass

george had this lone 11" or so tern and it was attacking my finger like mad... if i would have put my hand in the tank i would have been bitten for sure


----------



## captinmo187

3xtacie said:


> You guys,,, all who is opposing Wes,,, you can talk all big and sh*t on the internet,, but in person Wes will still kick yo ass.
> [snapback]1105427[/snapback]​


haha lol how in the hell am i talking "all big and sh*t" its called an opinion, if u dont like i dont give ah fuk. that what makes this county great.

also dont go and talk for wes, if he wants to talk sh*t and say he can kick my ass, well hes a big boy im sure and can do it himself.



sccavee said:


> [I always love the I know someone. How about yourself?
> [snapback]1105736[/snapback]​


i have a 240g with a 7" yellow rhom, 55g divided with a 4" purpe spilo and a 3" eginmanni. and a soon to be 150g with mixed 5-7" pygos.

also have had 5, 6" caribe in a 100g and a few others in past houses.



shutter13 said:


> your a noob
> 
> ... if i would have put my hand in the tank i would have been bitten for sure
> [snapback]1105761[/snapback]​


key word there IF so since u didn't u have no say if it were going to bite u or not. im sure a pygo is going t chase a little finger around the glass. iv had a pygo chase my finger around the glas but as soon as they see a big ass hand enter the water they mind there own from my past with them..

p.s. im no noob iv been with this site for a wile. just because ur a post hore doesn't mean jack. sorry noob.

peace out. niyyogas


----------



## sccavee

Yea people like you that have years of experience


----------



## Piranha King

hey jackass go post in another thread your experience is not needed here.
wes


----------



## captinmo187

dont get bent out of shape about it. some times i like to get my 2 cents in. mabey i went too far, i apoligize.

nice p'z


----------



## Piranha King

yes its a 240g.
wes


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Hey Wes, your soul mate lives in NJ. Theres a chick that works at this lfs in Lake Hopatcong, NJ and she does the same thing. Pets all fish including my Rhom that was 11" at the time last year when i showed her. I told her i wouldn't do that if i were you and she just shrugged me off, opened the cooler and petted the Rhom. I was like, holy sh*t. Thanks for the video. You are truly a "Piranha King" .... Jerry


----------



## ITsPennywise

Just wanted to say that even though it maybe "easier" to pet a big Pygo, then a big Serra...I still give you a







Because I wouldn't try that sh*t...I like my hands.


----------



## rbp 4 135

that thing could literally take off a hand with minimal effort

"chomp, aww sh*t, i think this is going to require a visit to the hospital"


----------



## Piranha King

rbp 4 135 said:


> that thing could literally take off a hand with minimal effort
> 
> "chomp, aww sh*t, i think this is going to require a visit to the hospital"
> [snapback]1109192[/snapback]​


no doubt if he bit me i would probably lose at minimum a few fingers.
wes


----------



## PuffPiff

dude just because you bought a big piraya doesnt mean you have to talk down to others, i'm sure others on this site can afford a big ass fish too. i'm not trying to start nothing but feel free to talk ish back to me, because i'm sure thats what youre gonna do after you read this


----------



## Piranha King

PuffPiff said:


> dude just because you bought a big piraya doesnt mean you have to talk down to others, i'm sure others on this site can afford a big ass fish too. i'm not trying to start nothing but feel free to talk ish back to me, because i'm sure thats what youre gonna do after you read this
> [snapback]1109510[/snapback]​


i dont talk down to others until they talk down to me. and its not about affording a big fish, it's being able to get one. i want a few more and they are not available at this size.








wes


----------

